# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  probleme accs IIS depuis l'exterieur

## mtaibaly

Bonjour, Mesdames et messieurs.

Voila j'ai un soucis, j'ai fouiller partout et je trouve plus de solutions, si vous pouvez m'apporter votre science. merci d'avance.

Je vous explique ma configuration

J'ai un serveur AD 
192.168.1.201
dns 192.168.1.201

1 Serveur citrix
2 carte reseau
1: configurer  mon reseau local cad 192.168.1.X
2: configurer a celui de l adresse de ma freebox pourqu'elle puisse sortir sur internet adresse IP 192.168.0.X GW freebox 192.168.0.XXX, aussi DNS de mon serveur free

J'ai installer une application sur citrix et aussi configurer l'acces web avec 2IIS en utilisant l'adresse IP 192.168.0.X justement pour sortir sur le net.
j'ai configurer 2iis avec cet addresse Ip, et j ai ouvert le port sur mon routeur freebox 192.168.0.X 80 en http et udp

depuis mon reseau local qd je tape l'url http://192.168.0.X/citrix/accessplatform tout marche bien.

mais depuis l'exterieur rien ne fonctionne.

merci de m'apporter quelques element pour rsoudre mon pbm merci d'avance.

----------


## zefroggy

Salut,

plusieurs choses possibles:

1- IIS n'ecoute pas la bonne IP, dans les proprits de ton site assure toi que l'ip est sur "toutes non utilise".

2- ton serveur n'a pas acces a intenet ou la redirection de port est mal faite, pour tester les problemes de ports cnfigure l'adresse de ton serveur IIS en DMZ dans ta freebox. ad, dans freebox ip DMZ = 192.168.0.1. si apres a tu peux te connecter de l'exterieur c'est un probleme de port tu devra alors revoir ta config. il me semble que dans la frebox il y a une case a cocher "activer" a cot des regle NAT assure toi qu'elle est bien coche.

voila!

----------

